# Weight



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Merlin was neutered towards the end of June and since then he has lost weight.

The day of the op he wa 9.6kg then he was weighed again at te end of July when he had his yearly booster and he was 9.1kg. The receptionist did comment on the weight lost but just said to keep an eye on him.
We weighed him this weekend and now he is only 8.6kg - so that is a whole kilo lost in just over 2 months.

Have done some research online and can't find anything about weight loss after neuter only weight gain.
He is still getting the same exercise as before and as far as I know everything else we do with him is the same.
The only thing we have noticed is that he does seem hungrier and will sit near you when we are eating which he never use to do. I have given him more than the recommended amount of food - not too much just a few grams more.
He is not a greedy dog but always eats his food.

I can actually feel his ribs more now and that is what is concerning me. He is not a big dog and I really don't want him to lose anymore weight.

Just wondered if anyone else has had this happen to their dogs and should I be concerned and make a trip to the vets with him.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He probably just needs a bit more food. Some dogs end up being on the leaner lighter side but if he's hungry and losing weight then feed him a bit more.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

As long as all other things are normal - poop, energy levels, drinking and peeing, sleep patterns then l would just either give him an extra meal or increase the amount of food you are given him. 
Keep an eye on his weight. My collie has always been a skinny girl and eats more than recommended amounts of food. Plus extra. Vet is not concerned as weight is stable. Actually this summer she has actually gained a little weight - at 8 maybe she is starting middle age spread  
Hope Merlin continues to eat well, if you are worried take him to the vet.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He's up to date with worming treatment ok?


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> He's up to date with worming treatment ok?


Yeah worming and flea treatment up to date I do give him more than the recommended amount of food. The thing is I don't want to over feed him, but can I actually over feed him ??
He always finishes the bowl but hen again he always has.
I think he should just be on one meal a day now he's 16 months but I feel bad when feeding Bess and he sits looking at me, and to be honest I like the thought of him having something to eat in the morning.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

What do you feed him? Lolly is 2 years old and usually has 2 meals of Barking Heads a day. The pack gives quite good guidance on the amount to feed per day. I measured it once and split it in half and looked at how much was in the bowl and go by that guide now for every meal. 
If he is losing weight then you don't need to be concerned about over feeding. I would give him another meal a day.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Minnie said:


> Yeah worming and flea treatment up to date I do give him more than the recommended amount of food. The thing is I don't want to over feed him, but can I actually over feed him ??
> He always finishes the bowl but hen again he always has.
> I think he should just be on one meal a day now he's 16 months but I feel bad when feeding Bess and he sits looking at me, and to be honest I like the thought of him having something to eat in the morning.


Lola still gets two meals per day. 

If he is losing weight and is hungry I wouldn't think you are in danger of over feeding him. Also depends on the food you are feeding, nutrition vs fillers. I would increase his food until you see stabilisation in weight ie no longer losing. Go to the vet and ask for am ideal weight range for him. Sometimes you have to forget about the guidelines on food and do what's right for the individual dog. Metabolism, activity and exercise is different for every dog.

If you are worried, definitely go to the vet. I would start with increasing the amount of food you give, give it over 2 meals, that should also help with hunger by keeping blood sugar more constant. Weigh him every week until you are sure he isn't losing and when your happy adjust accordingly to keep his weight constant. It isn't an exact science, but if Lola was losing weight, I would increase her food provided I was sure there isn't anything medically wrong.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

He is on Royal Canin medium adult. But the guide to how much he should have starts at the dogs weight of 11kg and so with hs weight only being 8.6 it is harder to judge how much to give him. I weigh the food out for both meals each day so I know the amount is the same daily.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I agree with Ruth, I would up the amount of food each meal by about 10% at least, If he seems fine in every other way, although just a phone call to the vet wouldn't hurt, it is unusual for them to lose weight after the op but they usually only gain because owners give them more when they suddenly seem more hungry. I never weigh Dudley's food, as its in the same bowl each day I just know roughly the amount he usually has and put a little more or less in depending on how he is looking and feeling.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Minnie said:


> He is on Royal Canin medium adult. But the guide to how much he should have starts at the dogs weight of 11kg and so with hs weight only being 8.6 it is harder to judge how much to give him. I weigh the food out for both meals each day so I know the amount is the same daily.


Is there such thing as small adult and does it have more calories? Maybe he needs to be on small adult if he weighs less than 11kgs?


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Is there such thing as small adult and does it have more calories? Maybe he needs to be on small adult if he weighs less than 11kgs?


Yes we had already thought of this and actually dropped him back down to Medium Junior a couple of weeks ago. 

I'm just not sure if the weight loss is connected to his neuter or not.
It's just too much of a coincidence that the weight loss has only happened since his op.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter is skinny and is prone to losing weight. I don't know the reason for it as he is perfectly healthy but I keep a check on his weight (my daughter carries him onto our foot scales) and I up his food till he is back to 11 kilos, which the vet said is his perfect weight. He can lose up to two kilos and I can tell this when his spine feels boney when I am brushing him. He was the same before and after his op.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

After Beemer's neuter he seemed to lean out much more. I was worried as i could feel his rib cage so easily with no padding. Whereas Lexi -well sometimes I refer her as "chunk-a-monk" since her spay. Their metabolism has definitely changed with their hormone change. I also noticed after the surgery he was much slower in eating so she was stealing. I try to keep on eye out to make sure they don't try to each others food. He's gaining weight but she seems to gain more easily. Since he couldn't tolerate an increase in his food, so creative ways to feed him extra calories is my current mission. Maybe different formula/brand of food that's what I'm trying right now.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

I have given him extra food again so hopefully we might see a difference in the next couple of weeks. 
The thing is with this breed of dog is that there is no standard size and so it's ard to compare him with other dogs.
I'm just going on the fact that he as lost a kilo in weight in the last couple of months which I think is quite a lot of weight to lose.
Will have to see how how goes in the next couple of weeks and if the weight loss continues then I will take him to the vets for some advice.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Minnie said:


> I have given him extra food again so hopefully we might see a difference in the next couple of weeks.
> The thing is with this breed of dog is that there is no standard size and so it's ard to compare him with other dogs.
> I'm just going on the fact that he as lost a kilo in weight in the last couple of months which I think is quite a lot of weight to lose.
> Will have to see how how goes in the next couple of weeks and if the weight loss continues then I will take him to the vets for some advice.


Your right about the breed being so diverse. You know your dog best and just go with how he feels and looks. I don't think you will do any harm helping him stock up for a few weeks. He's probably just going to be a lean boy!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I think it's kinder to feed two meals a day. One meal every 24 hours is a long time with no food. Like others have said increase his food. I would only consider it over feeding if he were fat and you were giving him too much. Try some higher calorie treats. If I do a roast on a weekend I always save the drippings and mix a little in with Wellers kibble, he loves it, it's tasty and high calorie.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I've had to start feeding them three times a day from two as Lexi seemed to be throwing up once a week about 10 hrs after dinner. Vet said that she has too much stomach acids on an empty stomach so adding the third feed midday means that we can push dinner until later. Now I have a little fruit salad late afternoon snack as well and then dinner late. So 7am, 12pm, 8pm are their kibble and a touch of pumpkin. And 6pm is a fruit snack of apple or banana or an occasional watermelon. Since I added the extra meal no more early morning vomiting.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Your a great puppy mummy!! Lexi and Beemer are so lucky xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Minnie, could he have been exercising more over the holidays and lost the weight naturally? I ask because Obi always looses weight when we go down to Cornwall as he loves to run and run after his ball on the wide open beaches so i always up his food slightly when down there. 

I would try giving Merlin extra and if he doesn't add weight appropriately then get him vet checked just to be safe. I'm sure he will be fine with just a little extra.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Minnie, could he have been exercising more over the holidays and lost the weight naturally? I ask because Obi always looses weight when we go down to Cornwall as he loves to run and run after his ball on the wide open beaches so i always up his food slightly when down there.
> 
> I would try giving Merlin extra and if he doesn't add weight appropriately then get him vet checked just to be safe. I'm sure he will be fine with just a little extra.


No his exercise has been the same.
Before his neuter he never seemed bothered about his food although he did eat what I put in his bowl, now though he comes up to me and sits and sometimes cries when it's his meal time. He generally seems hungrier and will sit near me when I'm eating which again he never did before.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

It really does sound as if he is not getting enough food. If you have a Kennelgate near you, they have weighing scales where you can get your dog weighed. I am a bit obsessive about barney's weight as I didn't want a porky dog and he would eat and eat and eat if I let him. I now feed him raw and wanted to be sure i was feeding the correct amount of food so take him to be weighed at Kennelgate every week. (The shop assistants have loved seeing him grow up!). When I went on holiday he put on far too much weight then a few weeks later had diarrhoea and lost weight and I just adjusted his food accordingly.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

My vet also let's me come in anytime for a weigh in for free. Maybe that's an option too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes I do take him to the vets at any time to be weighed and I have always kept a record of his weight.
He has never lost weight before, so I'm still sure it's got something to do with him being neutered.


----------

